
Revealed: Former Vodafone executive in 5G conspiracy video is UK pastor - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/24/vodafone-exec-5g-coronavirus-conspiracy-theory-video-revealed-pastor-luton-jonathon-james
======
sorokod
_In 2018 he was working as an economic adviser for a Zimbabwean opposition
party, urging it to save the economy using Bitcoin-type products pegged to
diamond deposits through blockchain technology_

Clearly, a bit of a polymath.

